# Which Canon body/lens is used here?



## Lightsped (Mar 11, 2014)

Sorry, I don't know my Canon bodies and lenses, but I am curious as to which body and lens this photographer is using in this video. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks!
F-4F Phantom II Photoflight on Vimeo


----------



## Derrel (Mar 11, 2014)

I skimmed thru the first 5 minutes, and I saw the 24-70 numbering on the lens top, plus the red ring, so it's obviously a Canon 24-70-L. Body is one of the 1D-series models. Not sure which one, if it's 1D (the 1.3x series) or a 1Ds series (FF).


----------



## Dao (Mar 11, 2014)

At time 5:51, you can see the camera said  EOS-1D.    So far, based on the photos from Canon Camera Museum site, only the new EOS 1DX put the D next to the number 1, all the other one have the letter D below EOS-1 label.  So I think that is a 1Dx camera.


----------



## ronlane (Mar 11, 2014)

No matter which camera and lens it was, that video was cool. Lucky guy getting to go up and shoot those photos.


----------

